
Hi, I'm a Mac, and I'm Your Enterprise Computer - dawie
http://www.cio.com/article/106350
======
projectileboy
Kinda reads like a Microsoft PR piece, IMO. "In case you've been pressured
into using those damn Macs at your company, here are all the ways in which
it's going to be really sucky and expensive!"

